# Coding 36620 with EP study(93620)



## slicksurfer (Oct 21, 2010)

36620 is flagging when we code it with an ep study(93620).  Is 36620 included in 93620 or do I need to add the modifier 59 to 36620 for the codes to pass through?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## dphillips (Oct 22, 2010)

You need to add the 59 modifier.

Dawn CPC, CCC


----------



## slicksurfer (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you for your reply.  I normally attach the modifier 59 to 36620 but I was told that the EP study(93620) included this service.  Is that correct or was I misinformed?  Please provide sources if available because the coding department won't take my word for it.

Also, is a right heart cath(93501) appropriate to code during an EP study(93620)?  It was done in one of our labs yesterday but it's getting flagged when I plug these codes in our scrubber.

I appreciate any help you can provide.  Thanks.


----------



## slicksurfer (Oct 22, 2010)

Or should I use the swan catheter insertion(93503) code instead of the right heart cath(93501) code in conjuction with the EP study(93620) code?


----------



## dphillips (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you. It is my understanding that if the doc documents this as a seperate and distinct procedure, that you bill the 36620 with the 59. Otherwise, it is included in the 93620. Also, we do not bill a RHC as he does this to help localize catheter placements. Hope this helps.

Dawn CPC, CCC


----------

